# Casion ARW320 (376)



## mimichris (Mar 27, 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai une montre Casio ARW320 qui dormait dans le placard, j'ai acheté deux piles et je les ai changé, mais je n'arrive pas à la mettre en marche, il y a bien écrit "push" avec une flèche, ça envoi dans un trou, j'appuie et rien ne se passe, merci si vous avez une idée sur le sujet.


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

salut, tu l'as toujours la casio?


----------

